# De quervain's wrist tendonitis



## sportsmed (Jun 4, 2012)

A long shot, but has anyone here suffered from De Quervain's tendonitis? It's inflammation of a wrist tendon that is usually due to overuse of the thumb. In my case I am guessing it is from typing, since I do a lot of it at work (will be switching to dictation software). It's very mild right now, only occurring when invert the wrist inwards and on extension as well. But it has limited my riding.

I've spoke to one orthopedic surgeon who assures me complete recovery after surgery.


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

Long shot answered.

I just had a surgical release of DeQuarvains Tenosynovitis on February 12th. My condition did not seem to affect my biking too much but it did put a damper on playing goalie in broomball and also xc skiing. Within a week after the surgery I was back on the trainer and felt strong enough in 4 weeks to get back outside and ride the fat bike. 

I'm now 6 weeks out and while the incision area is still a little tender, I can tell that it is healing in the right direction. Unrestricted movement of my wrist in all directions is coming back without the pain. There is still a little stiffness but it seems that is more from the surgical procedure itself. 

The whole procedure was very quick. I got to the hospital at 6:15 am and was eating breakfast at a cafe with my wife by 9:15. 

Good luck if you go ahead with it.


----------



## sportsmed (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience Maple.


----------



## Ccieurzo (Mar 23, 2013)

Often you can get away with just an injection of a steroid and local anesthetic into the tunnel that the tendons travel through. 

Chris


----------



## neckandshoulders (Apr 3, 2013)

Before jumping to surgery or even Cortizone injections I would recommend doing your research. Through a long process, PT, Ortho, & specialist visits, research, trial & error, etc. I have phenomenal success with a regime of stretch & hold techniques for the upper arms, shoulders, neck and down to the wrist. I had severe de Quervain in both wrists and am an avid biker, play guitar and do a lot of work with a mouse/keyboard setup. My story is posted on many sites, forums, blogs. Follow down to "neckandshoulders" De Quervain's Surgery??? - Orthopedics - MedHelp I will keep checking back, please let me know if you have any questions, good luck.


----------



## jacinda1977 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ive Been suffering from this condition since December of 2012. I have had the shots, been through PT, OT. I have it in both wrists. I am now off work on workmans compensation. I process cell phones and use my hands repetitively all day six days a week. Surgery isnt recommended yet , but yet my condition seems to be getting worse. This is a very painful condition. Especially in both hands at the same time. I am up to 1000 mg of Prescribed Naproxen twice a day to take the edge off the pain.


----------



## clo (Nov 25, 2010)

can't you just choose to do the surgery? I mean if you are on workers comp, still in pain, I'd think surgery would be the way to go. 

I had CTS pretty bad in my left hand. did rehab, the works and nothing helped. I ended up having the surgery and had to have both the median and ulnar tunnels released. 

6 weeks later I was back on the bike. glad I did it.


----------



## jacinda1977 (Jun 28, 2013)

*dequervain*



clo said:


> can't you just choose to do the surgery? I mean if you are on workers comp, still in pain, I'd think surgery would be the way to go.
> 
> I had CTS pretty bad in my left hand. did rehab, the works and nothing helped. I ended up having the surgery and had to have both the median and ulnar tunnels released.
> 
> 6 weeks later I was back on the bike. glad I did it.


No they won't let me choose anything. Which sucks


----------

